# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Huismijtallergie kan longemfyseem veroorzaken

## FRANCOIS580

*Ben je net als zovelen allergisch voor de huisstofmijt, dan is de herfst beslist niet jouw favorieteseizoen. Door zijn hoge luchtvochtigheidsgraad is het najaar inderdaad hét seizoen waarin de huisstofmijt toeslaat. Tegen huismijtalllergie bestaat er geen afdoend geneesmiddel, maar toch kun je gelukkig veel zelf doen om de vervelende symptomen van deze allergie zoveel mogelijk te beperken. Wat is dat nu precies een huismijt en een huismijtallergie? Wat kun je zelf doen om zo'n allergie te voorkomen of, in het slechtse geval, de symptomen ervan zoveel mogelijk te beperken?*


*(Francois580)*

Wordt je vooral deze tijd van het jaar geplaagd door een loopneus en/of een verstopte neus? Loop je rond met tranende, branderige of jeukende ogen, een hevige prikkelhoest, vermoeidheid en een droge, branderige keel? Dan is de kans erg groot dat je lijdt aan een huismijtallergie. Je bent niet alleen, want in ons land leven bijna twee miljoen Belgen, velen zelfs onbewust, met zo'n allergie rond.


*Nauwelijks zichtbaar*


Zo een huismijtallergie wordt veroorzaakt door de huismijt. Het betreft een minuscuul, spinachtig beestje, nauwelijks met je blote oog zichtbaar. Zoals zijn naam laat vermoeden, leeft het uitsluitend in huisstof. Huidschilfers van zowel mens als dier is zijn lievelingsvoedsel. Hij leeft het liefst in een vochtige leefomgeving, met een absolute voorkeur voor matrassen, kussens, vochtige en beschimmelde muren, gestoffeerd meubilair en pluche knuffelbeesten. Huismijten zijn in alle (slaap) kamers terug te vinden. Wetenschappers berekenden dat in één bed maar liefst méér dan één miljoen huismijten leven.../...


Lees verder: http://leefgezonder.blogspot.com/201...gemfyseem.html

----------


## Nora

Als je er allergies voor bent is dat wel erg vervelend. Je blijft schoonmaken.

----------


## Yv

Het is niet te zien die kkleine besies.

----------

